# Labor Day Fishing 9/3



## fish devil (Sep 4, 2012)

:twisted: Lake Audrey(NJ) 7:00AM-1:00PM Overcast, windy, 65-75 air temps, 79 water temps, lightly stained water.

Plenty of action, largie ACTION. Caught them on cranks and a Texas rigged Senko. A total of 15 largemouth. Luckily, I had a few smallies in the mix.

I found an area that was really on fire with the green fish.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 4, 2012)

WTG FD I think you caught all 15 fish in the lake


----------



## shamoo (Sep 7, 2012)

Great job FD, Audrey can be a b*tch sometimes :mrgreen:


----------

